# Kommunikation S7<---> Sinamics S120



## CheGuevara83 (20 Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich versuche gerade einen Sinamics S120 über Profibus anzusteuern.... hierfür verwende ich das Telegramm 110. Wenn ich nun versuche mit dem STW1 in meiner Variablentabelle den Antrieb in Bewegung zu setzen funktioniert dieses leider nicht. Der Motor summt nur...

1= Führung durch PLC
1=Aus1
1=Aus2
1=Aus3
1=Betrieb freigeben
1=Sollwert freigeben

laut Starter fehlen folgende Einschaltbedingungen.

Bit 10 Hochlaufgeber Freigabe fehlt
Bit 11 Hochlaufgeber Start fehlt
Bit 12 Sollwert Freigabe fehlt

Kennt Jemand dafür eine Lösung?? Welche Bit,s muss ich noch setzen??

Gruß
Sören


----------



## HaDi (20 Oktober 2008)

Suchst du das ?



> Signal-Übersicht (siehe SINAMICS S Listenhandbuch)
> ● Steuersignal STW1.2 AUS3
> ● Steuersignal STW1.4 Freigabe Hochlaufgeber
> ● Steuersignal STW1.5 Hochlaufgeber Start/Halt
> ● Steuersignal STW1.6 Freigabe Sollwert​● Steuersignal STW2.1 Hochlaufgeber überbrücken


 
Grüße von HaDi


----------

